# People feature - missing person!



## seattlecook (Oct 22, 2018)

I love the new people feature. I used it heavily over the first few days.  I was working offline and when I connected and synched my photos one of my kids (who has about 15k photos in their profile) disappeared.  I did not hit "hide person" and when I look at who is hidden and who isn't I don't see their profile.    They had the second largest number of photos and when I search by count their profile isn't there.  This may have happened on synch, or it may have happened while I was working in other albums.    I am not sure I only noticed it after several hours of work in lightroom cc this afternoon.   Any thoughts on how to potentially recreate the profile (with the photos) and also add them back (since currently lightroom isn't recognizing their face).  Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2018)

That's a weird one indeed. If you select one of the photos of that child in Detail view and go to the Keywords panel, are they shown there as an unknown person?


----------

